# Putin: pugno duro con Italia e co:"O pagate in rubli, o...".



## admin (31 Marzo 2022)

Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture

*N.D.S. Per l'ennesima volta ribadiamo tolleranza zero per flame e offtopic.*
*Siamo stanchi di chiudere topic o cancellare post perché non capite regole elementari.*
*Qui si commentano le notizie di attualità, ognuno esprime il proprio parere, ci si confronta, ma non sono ammessi giudizi morali su obiettività/faziosità degli utenti o divagazioni offtopic su fantomatiche fazioni.*

*Da adesso non chiudiamo più topic, si passa direttamente ai ban, già abbiamo iniziato.*


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture



Adesso si "ride"....


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture


Pensavano di fotterlo. Questo è un pazzo, ma un pazzo estremamente intelligente (altrimenti non comanderebbe da 20 anni). 

E' un mese che vado dicendo che quello da fottere è un altro pazzo.


----------



## Goro (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture


Noi tanto abbiamo Lagarde Macron e Draghi che sono sempre i più furbi in tutto


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture


Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
Al lavoro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
> Al lavoro!


Di mesi ne abbiamo 3 massimo 4 e alternative al gas russo non ci sono dato che siamo pure scarsi coi rigassificatori (nel caso volessimo usare quello americano)
Senza miracoli o intese l'anno prossimo toccherà razionare il gas


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
> Al lavoro!


ce lo abbiamo li da decenni ma preferiamo (preferiscono) importarlo......
chissà come mai ...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
> Al lavoro!


Correggimi se sbaglio 
Mi sembra di aver capito che tu lavori in ambienti diplomatici e liquidare il tutto con un rimbocchiamoci le maniche lo trovo giusto ma troppo comodo per risolvere lo stallo in cui siamo andati ad infilarci
Un buon negoziatore dovrebbe avere buone soluzioni non situazioni peggiori delle precedenti


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di mesi ne abbiamo 3 massimo 4 e alternative al gas russo non ci sono dato che siamo pure scarsi coi rigassificatori (nel caso volessimo usare quello americano)
> Senza miracoli o intese l'anno prossimo toccherà razionare il gas


Poi per quanto siano solerti in Italia..
Siamo in una botte di ferro eh?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture


Ed anche oggi la Russia fallirà domani


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture



praticamente ha trollato Draghi e dopo tre ore ha firmato il decreto in Rubbli. 

Comunque è un gesto prettamente simbolico (dovete fare il settlement in Rubbli con Gazprom Bank). Nessun paese esposrtare di materie prime si fa pagare in valuta locale, sono ben felici di riempire le riserve di moneta stabile come Euro o Dollaro. Non penso che il Tesoro in Russia sia molto felice di sta cosa. Per fare un esempio, la Russia vende il gas ai cinesi in Euro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed anche oggi la Russia fallirà domani


ma veramente pensate che certi fenomeni avvengano dal giorno alla notte?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> praticamente ha trollato Draghi e dopo tre ore ha firmato il decreto in Rubbli.
> 
> Comunque è un gesto prettamente simbolico (dovete fare il settlement in Rubbli con Gazprom Bank). Nessun paese esposrtare di materie prime si fa pagare in valuta locale, sono ben felici di riempire le riserve di moneta stabile come Euro o Dollaro. Non penso che il Tesoro in Russia sia molto felice di sta cosa. Per fare un esempio, la Russia vende il gas ai cinesi in Euro.


appunto, contenti loro di riempirsi la pancia di rubli


----------



## Swaitak (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
> Al lavoro!


a me preoccupa questa logica ottimistica del '' c'è tempo''(non sto criticando il tuo pensiero che è sacrosanto)
Mi aspetto purtroppo che l'opzione A sia il razionamento tra qualche mese, non vedo un EU compatta in certi provvedimenti semplicemente perchè la situazione energetica è diversa per ogni paese (senza contare la malafede di certi personaggi) . Ad esempio la Francia potrebbe addirittura trarre vantaggio da una debolezza delle nazioni confinanti..
Altre opzioni alternative all'acquisto di combustibili , nel brevissimo termine, non possono essere contemplate purtroppo.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma veramente pensate che certi fenomeni avvengano dal giorno alla notte?


Beh l'Argentina doveva fallire da 70 anni per dire

Non sono un genio e magari sono un ignorante.. però di paese "falliti" io storicamente non ricordo manco l'ombra. La Russia poi che rimane comunque un paese importante a livello internazionale, questo non si può negare e storicamente si sono sempre rialzati nonostante si davano alle patate giorno e notte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Correggimi se sbaglio
> Mi sembra di aver capito che tu lavori in ambienti diplomatici e liquidare il tutto con un rimbocchiamoci le maniche lo trovo giusto ma troppo comodo per risolvere lo stallo in cui siamo andati ad infilarci
> Un buon negoziatore dovrebbe avere buone soluzioni non situazioni peggiori delle precedenti


Appunto perchè lavoro nella geopolitica, mi sembra assurdo che per tanti anni il nostro paese (e non solo) abbia scelto di legarsi mani e piedi dipendendo a livello energetico da una potenza ostile e revisionista.
Per cui, per come la vedo io, ben venga una "sveglia" che ci faccia capire che i fornitori vanno diversificati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh l'Argentina doveva fallire da 70 anni per dire
> 
> Non sono un genio e magari sono un ignorante.. però di paese "falliti" io storicamente non ricordo manco l'ombra. La Russia poi che rimane comunque un paese importante a livello internazionale, questo non si può negare e storicamente si sono sempre rialzati nonostante si davano alle patate giorno e notte.


come manco l'ombra? in argentina hanno perso il conto di quante volte sono andati in default, praticamente è diventata una loro usanza andare in default. Poi non so cosa intendi per fallire messo tra virgolette, di certo uno stato non fallisce come un negozio che abbassa la saracinesca per non aprirla piu


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Marzo 2022)

ma a noi non cambia niente pagare in rubli. Bah...


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto, contenti loro di riempirsi la pancia di rubli









con questo decreto la moneta russa sta tornando al valore pre-guerra non è più cartastraccia...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ce lo abbiamo li da decenni ma preferiamo (preferiscono) importarlo......
> chissà come mai ...


È questo che fa arrabbiare petrolio poco ma gas ne abbiamo non per autosufficienza ma sicuramente un uso migliore delle nostre risorse abbinata a scelte innovative ci renderebbe anche meno soggetti ad attacchi speculativi e quello si sarebbe perseguire la pace non il pacifismo ipocrita che ci viene propinato di continuo a reti unificate


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> con questo decreto la moneta russa sta tornando al valore pre-guerra non è più cartastraccia...


ora, poi vediamo quando la maggior parte dei compratori di gas e petrolio avranno trovato nuovi fornitori


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

MINISTRO DELL ECONOMIA FRANCESE: GERMANIA E FRANCIA SI PREPARANO A UNO SCENARIO IN CUI IL FLUSSO DI GAS VENGA BLOCCATO


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> come manco l'ombra? in argentina hanno perso il conto di quante volte sono andati in default, praticamente è diventata una loro usanza andare in default. Poi non so cosa intendi per fallire messo tra virgolette, di certo uno stato non fallisce come un negozio che abbassa la saracinesca per non aprirla piu


Il default argentino e purtroppo più frequente degli anni bisestili


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh l'Argentina doveva fallire da 70 anni per dire


Ma l'Argentina fallisce ogni sei sette anni. E sta per rifallire a breve.


----------



## Shmuk (31 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Poi per quanto siano solerti in Italia..
> Siamo in una botte di ferro eh?



Un pò di ottimismo, la necessità aguzza l'ingegno...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> con questo decreto la moneta russa sta tornando al valore pre-guerra non è più cartastraccia...


.. Sono un idiota. Quando era al minimo il rublo, mi ero ripromesso di comprarne un bel po', cosa che poi non ho fatto, mannaggia a me.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ora, poi vediamo quando la maggior parte dei compratori di gas e petrolio avranno trovato nuovi fornitori


e loro nel frattempo troveranno nuovi compratori, su 200 nazioni al mondo tolte quelle che esportano ce ne stanno di possibili clienti oltre ad aumentare il flusso con quelli vigenti.
non è che staranno a piangersi addosso...

comunque l'unico intelligente è Orban in Europa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e loro nel frattempo troveranno nuovi compratori, su 200 nazioni al mondo tolte quelle che esportano ce ne stanno di possibili clienti oltre ad aumentare il flusso con quelli vigenti.


e i nuovi compratori chi sono? tolta la cina, il resto è na branca di paesi falliti


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MINISTRO DELL ECONOMIA FRANCESE: GERMANIA E FRANCIA SI PREPARANO A UNO SCENARIO IN CUI IL FLUSSO DI GAS VENGA BLOCCATO


Se non hanno iniziato a prepararsi subito dopo l'invasione (anzi per me dovevano già iniziare mesi fa quando gli Usa gridavano al mondo che stava per iniziare l'invasione) sono solo grandissimi incompetenti.
Quando abbiamo iniziato a parlare di sanzioni...
Stiamo giocando a scacchi... E per vincere una partita devi avere 2 colpi d'anticipo su l'avversario e non solo rispondere/rincorrere l'avversario.

In questo caso mi sembra che noi l'unica cosa che riusciamo a fare e reagire alle mosse del avversario invece di anticiparlo...


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e i nuovi compratori chi sono? tolta la cina, il resto è na branca di paesi falliti


abbiamo letto pure dell'India per esempio che ha un fabbisogno enorme da soddisfare tramite importazioni
possono fare bingo con Modi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed anche oggi la Russia fallirà domani


la Russia ha un a previsione di crescita per il 2022 del -9%.

Fallire non falliscono, ma di certo non se la passano bene, anche perché è dal 2014 che sono fermi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> abbiamo letto pure dell'India per esempio che ha un fabbisogno enorme da soddisfare tramite importazioni
> possono fare bingo con Modi


si ma l'india cosa ha da darti in cambio? di certo non è al livello tecnologico dei paesi europei. i russi dalla germania compravano la tecnologia per farsi i carriarmati, vediamo cosa compreranno dagli indiani


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed anche oggi la Russia fallirà domani


Spezzeremo le reni alla Russia...


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non hanno iniziato a prepararsi subito dopo l'invasione (anzi per me dovevano già iniziare mesi fa quando gli Usa gridavano al mondo che stava per iniziare l'invasione) sono solo grandissimi incompetenti.
> Quando abbiamo iniziato a parlare di sanzioni...
> Stiamo giocando a scacchi... E per vincere una partita devi avere 2 colpi d'anticipo su l'avversario e non solo rispondere/rincorrere l'avversario.
> 
> In questo caso mi sembra che noi l'unica cosa che riusciamo a fare e reagire alle mosse del avversario invece di anticiparlo...


La Francia ha zero problemi a rinunciare al gas russo. La Germania invece sta messa peggio di noi, che almeno abbiamo i rigassificatori.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> con questo decreto la moneta russa sta tornando al valore pre-guerra non è più cartastraccia...


Vero, ma è una crescita totalmente artificiale che non è basata sulla fiducia dei mercati. 
Non a caso la Nabiullina aveva gia rassegnato le sue dimissioni dalla banca centrale russa, respinte da Putin.
Sa che è una politica folle.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
> Al lavoro!



Vai, tra 6-7 mesi siamo in default.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Secondo Bloomberg Intelligence, le nuove norme firmate da Putin sarebbero tecnicamente ininfuenti e avrebbero come principale obiettivo quello di non far sanzionare Gazprom Bank, la principale banca del paese, per esempio evitando congelamenti dei conti in valuta estera. I pagamenti avverebbero ancora in Euro su un conto bancario definito "speciale" e verrebbero convertiti da Gazprom Bank in Rubbli per completare il pagamento. Dopo le sanzioni l'80% dei pagamenti di gas venivano già convertiti in Rubbli da parte di Gazprom per sostenere la valuta, quindi non si attendono grossi benefici per il rubblo.


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma l'india cosa ha da darti in cambio? di certo non è al livello tecnologico dei paesi europei. i russi dalla germania compravano la tecnologia per farsi i carriarmati, vediamo cosa compreranno dagli indiani


ma soprattutto come ce lo portano il gas in India? gasdotto sotto l'Himalaya da fare nei prossimi 50 anni?


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Francia ha zero problemi a rinunciare al gas russo. La Germania invece sta messa peggio di noi, che almeno abbiamo i rigassificatori.


Ma non parlavo solo di loro.
Parlavo proprio di tutti


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> .. Sono un idiota. Quando era al minimo il rublo, mi ero ripromesso di comprarne un bel po', cosa che poi non ho fatto, mannaggia a me.


Stavi apposto potevi prenderti tutto il gas che volevi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma soprattutto come ce lo portano il gas in India? gasdotto sotto l'Himalaya da fare nei prossimi 50 anni?


appunto, qua sembra che trovare nuovi compratori sia na roba facile per un economia estrattiva come quella russa, non è che i gasdotti "li pieghi" e li dirotti dall'italia all'india dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma soprattutto come ce lo portano il gas in India? gasdotto sotto l'Himalaya da fare nei prossimi 50 anni?


per il petrolio possono farlo facilmente con le navi e l'India importa quasi tutto il petrolio che usa, ne sta di margine...

comunque negli ultimi anni l'India sta investendo molto sui gasdotti, leggevo di nuovi 57 gasdotti e di allungare la rete di 1/3 in Asia entro il 2025


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh l'Argentina doveva fallire da 70 anni per dire
> 
> Non sono un genio e magari sono un ignorante.. però di paese "falliti" io storicamente non ricordo manco l'ombra. La Russia poi che rimane comunque un paese importante a livello internazionale, questo non si può negare e storicamente si sono sempre rialzati nonostante si davano alle patate giorno e notte.


Io l' Argentina la conosco benissimo, va sereno che è secondo mondo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Comunque se la russia gira il nostro gas alla cina io proporrei di lasciare appiano gentile al freddo e togliere 10 anche 20 punti ai natimale


----------



## Devil man (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vero, ma è una crescita totalmente artificiale che non è basata sulla fiducia dei mercati.
> Non a caso la Nabiullina aveva gia rassegnato le sue dimissioni dalla banca centrale russa, respinte da Putin.
> Sa che è una politica folle.


se sale è perchè il mercato ha reagito bene al decreto quindi gli ha dato fiducia..

quindi quando gli Usa e l'Europa fanno i blocchi alla Russia e i mercati reagiscono in positivo quello va bene, quando Putin contrattacca e e la moneta russa sale non va bene...

bo...qualquadra non cosa


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> come manco l'ombra? in argentina hanno perso il conto di quante volte sono andati in default, praticamente è diventata una loro usanza andare in default. Poi non so cosa intendi per fallire messo tra virgolette, di certo uno stato non fallisce come un negozio che abbassa la saracinesca per non aprirla piu


l'Argentina è l'esempio lampante (insieme al Venezuela e di recente la Turchia) dei danni incalcolabili delle politiche populiste spendaccione propagandate dai vari MMTari, No Euro e pseudokeynesiani. Ma se parli con loro il problema era il currency board col dollaro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vero, ma è una crescita totalmente artificiale che non è basata sulla fiducia dei mercati.
> Non a caso la Nabiullina aveva gia rassegnato le sue dimissioni dalla banca centrale russa, respinte da Putin.
> Sa che è una politica folle.


la Nabiulina ha alzato i tassi al 20% perché l'inflazione è fuori controllo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per il petrolio possono farlo facilmente con le navi e l'India importa quasi tutto il petrolio che usa, ne sta di margine...
> 
> comunque negli ultimi anni l'India sta investendo molto sui gasdotti, leggevo di nuovi 57 gasdotti e di allungare la rete di 1/3 in Asia entro il 2025


Petrolio sicuramente, ma il gas è molto più complesso


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se sale è perchè il mercato ha reagito bene al decreto quindi gli ha dato fiducia..
> 
> quindi quando gli Usa e l'Europa fanno i blocchi alla Russia e i mercati reagiscono in positivo quello va bene, quando Putin contrattacca e e la moneta russa sale non va bene...
> 
> bo...qualquadra non cosa


i movimenti di breve termine del cambio sono dovuti alla bilancia commerciale e ai tassi d'interesse. Con il blocco di import e export, ma il mantenimento dell'export delle commodities e il contemporaneo aumento del tasso d'interesse, il cambio tende a rafforzarsi. Il problema è nel lungo periodo ed è rappresentato dall'inflazione. Ma proprio per questo l Banca Centrale russa (che a differenza di altri regimi "populisti" ha sempre condotto una politica monetaria abbastanza ortodossa) ha alzato i tassi al 20%.


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Un pò di ottimismo, la necessità aguzza l'ingegno...


Certo con i nostri politici…


----------



## Shmuk (31 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo con i nostri politici…



Io mi riferivo anche alla gggente.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

CORRIERE: UNO DEGLI OBIETTIVI DELLA MISSIONE UMANITARIA DI MARZO 2020 DEI RUSSI ERA L'ATTIVITA' DI SPIONAGGIO ALLA BASE NATO DI GHEDI


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*Divieto di ingresso nel territorio russo per i leader dei paesi che hanno fatto le sanzioni alla Russia*


----------



## lollo86 (31 Marzo 2022)

tutti lo negano, perchè non sta bene dirlo (ancora), ma l'impressione è che ci sia una voglia matta di tirar bombe e fare la guerra.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

*Igor Kirillov, direttore del dipartimento russo di prevenzione da radiazioni chimiche e biologiche:*

*"Ministero della Difesa russo ha in mano una corrispondenza privata tra Hunter Biden, Pentagono e la Defence Threat Reduction Agency.*
*Confermata da media occidentali, dimostra ruolo del figlio del presidente degli Stati Uniti nel reperire finanziamenti per le attività con agenti patogeni nei laboratori in Ucraina"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture



Figuraccia di Draghi trollato come Macron.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

il figlio di Biden è coinvolto fino alla punta dei capelli in tutto il lerciume da quelle parti, anche più del padre
negli USA sono stati quattro anni a pensare alla dichiarazione dei redditi di Trump e hanno dormito sui Biden...
Trump faceva business anche in luoghi dittatoriali e provava a risparmiare sulle tasse, ma questo è proprio un colluso


----------



## Swaitak (31 Marzo 2022)

domani riprendono i negoziati, chissà che trollata epica l'1 di aprile


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Figuraccia di Draghi trollato come Macron.


mah, ame sembra che la figuraccia la faccia quel buffone di putin la cui parola ormai vale quanto una scorreggia in un uragano


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mah, ame sembra che la figuraccia la faccia quel buffone di putin la cui parola ormai vale quanto una scorreggia in un uragano


Tienile da conto le scorregge perché potrebbero tornare utili


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Tienile da conto le scorregge perché potrebbero tornare utili


----------



## __king george__ (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Figuraccia di Draghi trollato come Macron.


ora non per dire ma la figuraccia al limite la fa Putin

se io e te ci accordiamo e te dici che porti 2 mele e io 2 pere e poi te porti il giusto mentre io solo una sono io il cialtrone inaffidabile


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> mah, ame sembra che la figuraccia la faccia quel buffone di putin la cui parola ormai vale quanto una scorreggia in un uragano


Per me fanno una figuraccia entrambi.
Putin (ma che ha perso ogni possibile credibilità con la scusa del "esercizio militare") ma anche chi gli va dietro e crede a quello che dice il russo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me fanno una figuraccia entrambi.
> Putin (ma che ha perso ogni possibile credibilità con la scusa del "esercizio militare") ma anche chi gli va dietro e crede a quello che dice il russo.


almeno si mettono a tacere quelli che sostengono la via diplomatica, come fai a ragionare con uno la cui parola vale fino a quando riaggancia il telefono?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, abbiamo circa 6-7 mesi per trovare forniture alternative e riempire le riserve.
> Al lavoro!


Bhuhahahahaha si ride per non piangere
da noi ci sono ancora i terremotati 
Al lavoro 
chi ha un cammino è fortunato
io vivrò di panni e panni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

Da notizia postata da me stamattina, riportata da tutti i media:

_Nel frattempo Draghi ha telefonato a Putin, che avrebbe confidato "con l'Ucraina ora ci si può parlare." *Ma ha ribadito la richiesta di pagare il gas in rubli.*_

Dichiarazione di Draghi in conferenza internazionale:
_"*La mia idea è che siamo lontani da un'applicazione del genere*."_

Quindi la figuraccia mediatica è tutta di Draghi ed è slegata dall'atteggiamento farabutto di Putin, che era e resta un delinquente. Pazzesco doverlo sottolineare ogni volta.

Detto questo, io di economia non ne capisco veramente una mazza. La evito come la peste anche per il calcio. Leggendo qualche commento vostro più esperto, e qualche analisi in giro, credo che questo decreto firmato da Putin in mondovisione sia perlopiù propaganda e facilmente aggirabile dall'Europa.

Mi preoccupano più le accuse al figlio di Biden. E' lì che scoppia il bubbone (a forma di fungo).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> almeno si mettono a tacere quelli che sostengono la via diplomatica, come fai a ragionare con uno la cui parola vale fino a quando riaggancia il telefono?


È proprio questo il nostro problema : la credibilità
Putin si sente autorizzato a fare e dire quello che vuole perché il nostro parlamento è un accozzaglia di parolai completamente autoreferenziale e scollegata dalla volontà popolare o perché ci sono stati magheggi ci siamo dimenticati l esito delle ultime elezioni italiane ed europee


----------



## Swaitak (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da notizia postata da me stamattina, riportata da tutti i media:
> 
> _Nel frattempo Draghi ha telefonato a Putin, che avrebbe confidato "con l'Ucraina ora ci si può parlare." *Ma ha ribadito la richiesta di pagare il gas in rubli.*_
> 
> ...


si piu o meno è come se Putin accusasse il figlio di Grillo presidente U.S.A, si salvi chi può


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Igor Kirillov, direttore del dipartimento russo di prevenzione da radiazioni chimiche e biologiche:*
> 
> *"Ministero della Difesa russo ha in mano una corrispondenza privata tra Hunter Biden, Pentagono e la Defence Threat Reduction Agency.*
> *Confermata da media occidentali, dimostra ruolo del figlio del presidente degli Stati Uniti nel reperire finanziamenti per le attività con agenti patogeni nei laboratori in Ucraina"*



Vedo che a questa notizia fanno sempre orecchie da mercante


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> È proprio questo il nostro problema : la credibilità
> Putin si sente autorizzato a fare e dire quello che vuole perché il nostro parlamento è un accozzaglia di parolai completamente autoreferenziale e scollegata dalla volontà popolare o perché ci sono stati magheggi ci siamo dimenticati l esito delle ultime elezioni italiane ed europee


guarda che putin e i vari ambasciatori russi hanno insultato e trattato a pesci in faccia tutti quelli sulla lista nera, quindi non è soltanto una cosa limitata all'italia


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Le forniture verranno comunque pagate in euro, sarà Gazprom a convertire la valuta in rubli. 
Come al solito Putin fa propaganda...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Igor Kirillov, direttore del dipartimento russo di prevenzione da radiazioni chimiche e biologiche:*
> 
> *"Ministero della Difesa russo ha in mano una corrispondenza privata tra Hunter Biden, Pentagono e la Defence Threat Reduction Agency.*
> *Confermata da media occidentali, dimostra ruolo del figlio del presidente degli Stati Uniti nel reperire finanziamenti per le attività con agenti patogeni nei laboratori in Ucraina"*


Certo. Gli USA vanno a piazzare laboratori biologici segretissimi in uno stato poco stabile ed a rischio invasione russa, per di più in zone vicine al confine. Credibilissimo.

Ah tra l'altro i russi dissero: "Abbiamo trovato un laboratorio segreto, purtroppo è andato distrutto tra le fiamme a causa delle operazioni militari" però lo abbiamo trovato eh, peccato che sia andato in fiamme, sarà un caso.

In quanto a documenti, se ci sono perché non lo pubblicano al fine di causare una crisi politica negli USA? In secondo luogo, qualunque servizio di intelligence sarebbe in grado di replicare con buona fattura della documentazione semplice come la corrispondenza privata.

I russi...sempre i soliti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo. Gli USA vanno a piazzare laboratori biologici segretissimi in uno stato poco stabile ed a rischio invasione russa, per di più in zone vicine al confine. Credibilissimo.
> 
> Ah tra l'altro i russi dissero: "Abbiamo trovato un laboratorio segreto, purtroppo è andato distrutto tra le fiamme a causa delle operazioni militari" però lo abbiamo trovato eh, peccato che sia andato in fiamme, sarà un caso.
> 
> ...



Questa storia era saltata fuori già ai tempi delle mail trafugate al figlio dello scorreggione Bidet 
E non ne parla certo Mosca news ma anche media di spessore....


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo. Gli USA vanno a piazzare laboratori biologici segretissimi in uno stato poco stabile ed a rischio invasione russa, per di più in zone vicine al confine. Credibilissimo.
> 
> Ah tra l'altro i russi dissero: "Abbiamo trovato un laboratorio segreto, purtroppo è andato distrutto tra le fiamme a causa delle operazioni militari" però lo abbiamo trovato eh, peccato che sia andato in fiamme, sarà un caso.
> 
> ...


non hai fatto caso a "confermata da media occidentali"...è importante direi.

*New York Times la scorsa settimana ha confermato come autentico il contenuto delle mail trovate in un notebook di Hunter Biden risalente al 2019

Mail pubblicate anche da Daily Mail:

Hunter Biden ha presentato l'azienda Metabiota, californiana specializzata per malattie utilizzabili come armi biologiche con appalto dal Pentagono, per ottenere milioni di dollari e collaborare con la maggiore azienda ucraina di energia: la Burisma, dove lui stesso sedeva in cda.
Hunter Biden è anche presidente di Rosemont Seneca, società di investimenti con 2.4 miliardi di portafoglio.
Rosemont Seneca ha investito 500.000 dollari nel progetto scientifico per la ricerca dei patogeni dell'azienda di San Francisco.
Goldman Sachs coinvolta da Biden con milioni di dollari*


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa storia era saltata fuori già ai tempi delle mail trafugate al figlio dello scorreggione Bidet
> E non ne parla certo Mosca news ma anche media di spessore....


il New York Times all'epoca della scoperta delle mail disse che non ci fossero prove della loro veridicità, perchè in campagna elettorale e i repubblicani stavano cercando come cani da tartufi le prove per affossare Biden.
una settimana fa esatta hanno detto che sia tutto vero...un piccolissimo ritardo

stesso modus operandi del covid, siccome Trump lo chiamò "virus cinese" allora tutti dovevano difendere la Cina
fatto fuori Trump, per il momento, via al virus da laboratorio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non hai fatto caso a "confermata da media occidentali"...è importante direi.
> 
> *New York Times la scorsa settimana ha confermato come autentico il contenuto delle mail trovate in un notebook di Hunter Biden risalente al 2019
> 
> ...


E questo cosa dovrebbe provare? Burisma è un azienda del settore energetico.
Aziende biologiche che lavorano nel campo per cui sono state aperte, eh, quindi? 

Tolti "impicci" finanziari e un modo per continuare a fare soldi da parte dei coinvolti non vedo altro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le forniture verranno comunque pagate in euro, sarà Gazprom a convertire la valuta in rubli.
> Come al solito Putin fa propaganda...



esatto, più che altro i compratori dovranno aprire un conto "speciale" con Gazprom Bank in Russia che poi farà la conversione in Rubbli. La ragione principale è non avere depositi in Euro in Europa che possono essere congelati. Alla fine lo capisco pure


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E questo cosa dovrebbe provare? Burisma è un azienda del settore energetico.
> Aziende biologiche che lavorano nel campo per cui sono state aperte, eh, quindi?
> 
> Tolti "impicci" finanziari e un modo per continuare a fare soldi da parte dei coinvolti non vedo altro.


Hunter Biden è sia intermediario sia parte in causa di progetti di ricerca milionari per avere armi biologiche in Ucraina.
parliamo di un'azienda sotto contratto del Pentagono per sviluppare armi tramite agenti patogeni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Hunter Biden è sia intermediario sia parte in causa di progetti di ricerca milionari per avere armi biologiche in Ucraina.


E dove sono queste armi biologiche?


----------



## hakaishin (31 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Io mi riferivo anche alla gggente.


Non ci può essere fiducia nella gggente che è rappresentata da porci e mascalzoni


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2022)

Al di là degli attori esterni che magari godono nel continuare questo conflitto, rendiamoci conto che da più di un mese siamo ostaggi di un uomo che ha messo zizzania ovunque.

Stessimo parlando di Superman che ti frigge con gli occhi laser. 

La razza umana fa davvero ridere


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CORRIERE: UNO DEGLI OBIETTIVI DELLA MISSIONE UMANITARIA DI MARZO 2020 DEI RUSSI ERA L'ATTIVITA' DI SPIONAGGIO ALLA BASE NATO DI GHEDI


Io ci sto appresso praticamente ogni weekend, ci avevo pure fatto il giro un mesetto fa, sperando non mi arrestassero, per vedere se c'erano movimenti di cui spaventarsi


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Perchè vi state scannando sulle armi biologiche?

Cioè, chissenefrega, ma pensate esistano paesi dove non vengono studiate? Ovvio che si.

Per me in certi posti cloneranno pure gli esseri umani.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da notizia postata da me stamattina, riportata da tutti i media:
> 
> _Nel frattempo Draghi ha telefonato a Putin, che avrebbe confidato "con l'Ucraina ora ci si può parlare." *Ma ha ribadito la richiesta di pagare il gas in rubli.*_
> 
> ...


Diciamo che tutti vanno da Putin a farsi trollare, sapendo di farsi trollare, e accettano di fare la figura degli ebeti.
In fondo fa trolling da 1 mese, senza pause.

Pero' se non andassero a farsi trollare, saremmo qui a dire che nessuno fa niente per cercare il dialogo.

Putin ti prende per il culo, e fa benissimo.
Tanto non puoi fare nulla.
Le minacce militari non le facciamo (probabilmente meglio cosi), quelle economiche ormai le abbiamo applicate.

Andrà avanti cosi finchè avrà voglia o bisogno di farlo


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè vi state scannando sulle armi biologiche?
> 
> Cioè, chissenefrega, ma pensate esistano paesi dove non vengono studiate? Ovvio che si.
> 
> Per me in certi posti cloneranno pure gli esseri umani.


Che l'Ucraina stesse facendo armi biologica o cos'altro.. onestamente non mi sembra una notizia sconcertate visto che sono anni che hanno il vicino pronto ad invadere in qualsiasi momento ed il vicino c'ha l'atomica eh.. ergo finanziamenti CIA USA e quant'altro non mi sembra nulla di che.

Probabile che esista un laboratorio pure in Islanda per dire.

In Svizzera c'è un mega laboratorio niente male che se sbagliano qualcosa finiamo in uno di quei episodi di Dark in qualche risucchio universale altro che bombe atomiche..


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Igor Kirillov, direttore del dipartimento russo di prevenzione da radiazioni chimiche e biologiche:*
> 
> *"Ministero della Difesa russo ha in mano una corrispondenza privata tra Hunter Biden, Pentagono e la Defence Threat Reduction Agency.*
> *Confermata da media occidentali, dimostra ruolo del figlio del presidente degli Stati Uniti nel reperire finanziamenti per le attività con agenti patogeni nei laboratori in Ucraina"*



Se davvero ha queste carte e sono autentiche che le renda pubbliche.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che l'Ucraina stesse facendo armi biologica o cos'altro.. onestamente non mi sembra una notizia sconcertate visto che sono anni che hanno il vicino pronto ad invadere in qualsiasi momento ed il vicino c'ha l'atomica eh.. ergo finanziamenti CIA USA e quant'altro non mi sembra nulla di che.
> 
> Probabile che esista un laboratorio pure in Islanda per dire.
> 
> In Svizzera c'è un mega laboratorio niente male che se sbagliano qualcosa finiamo in uno di quei episodi di Dark in qualche risucchio universale altro che bombe atomiche..


Sono abbastanza ignorante in materia, nel senso che ( non solo da oggi) quando leggo notizie o dichiarazioni sulle armi chimiche, switcho immediatamente, non provo alcun interesse ne sto li a spremermi le meningi.o a perdere tempo nel leggerle.

Come dici tu, do assolutamente per scontato che qualunque paese del mondo abbia o studi ste robacce.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè vi state scannando sulle armi biologiche?
> 
> Cioè, chissenefrega, ma pensate esistano paesi dove non vengono studiate? Ovvio che si.
> 
> Per me in certi posti cloneranno pure gli esseri umani.



Semplicemente perchè è coinvolto il figlio del Bidet americano e quest'ultimo dalla sua elezione sta tentando in ogni modo di parargli il cù.
Ora che la notizia ha trovato riscontro in media occidentali,si da peso zero,chissenefrega se il figlio del presidente degli stati uniti ha le mani in pasta in laboratori segreti di armi biologiche,mentre fino a 2-3 settimane fa erano solamente deliri di vladimiro  (così come anni fa erano deliri di Trump)

Alla fine che razzo ci deve fregare degli interessi americani (ecco perché il bidet americano si sta tanto impegnando per l'ucraina) o degli interessi russi,ma limitiamoci ad offrire aiuti umanitari e poi che si arrangino usa e russia.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè è coinvolto il figlio del Bidet americano e quest'ultimo dalla sua elezione sta tentando in ogni modo di parargli il cù.
> Ora che la notizia ha trovato riscontro in media occidentali,si da peso zero,chissenefrega se il figlio del presidente degli stati uniti ha le mani in pasta in laboratori segreti di armi biologiche,mentre fino a 2-3 settimane fa erano solamente deliri di vladimiro  (così come anni fa erano deliri di Trump)
> 
> Alla fine che razzo ci deve fregare degli interessi americani (ecco perché il bidet americano si sta tanto impegnando per l'ucraina) o degli interessi russi,ma limitiamoci ad offrire aiuti umanitari e poi che si arrangino usa e russia.



ah c'è la diatriba famigliare.
Ad ogni modo lo trovo superfluo.

Nel senso che, in quanto Presidente Usa, dubito assai abbia bisogno del figlio che gestisce il laboratorio segreto in Ucraina che gioca a fare il piccolo chimico in Ucraina.

Cioè, immagino che le pozioni top le tengano in sicurezza negli Stati Uniti, sono sicuro siano all' avanguardia pure sulle armi di distruzione di massa chemical version.

Ad ogni modo, facciano cio' che vogliono, se devono arrestare il figlio di Biden lo arrestassero, ma non cambia comunque il succo.
Nel senso, chissenefrega? 

Il padre non lo arrestano di sicuro, è incapace di intendere e volere.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè è coinvolto il figlio del Bidet americano e quest'ultimo dalla sua elezione sta tentando in ogni modo di parargli il cù.
> Ora che la notizia ha trovato riscontro in media occidentali,si da peso zero,chissenefrega se il figlio del presidente degli stati uniti ha le mani in pasta in laboratori segreti di armi biologiche,mentre fino a 2-3 settimane fa erano solamente deliri di vladimiro  (così come anni fa erano deliri di Trump)
> 
> Alla fine che razzo ci deve fregare degli interessi americani (ecco perché il bidet americano si sta tanto impegnando per l'ucraina) o degli interessi russi,ma limitiamoci ad offrire aiuti umanitari e poi che si arrangino usa e russia.



Se viene fuori che è tutto vero Biden deve dimettersi.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se viene fuori che è tutto vero Biden deve dimettersi.


Perchè?

C' entra direttamente anche lui? non ho seguito la soap


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè?
> 
> C' entra direttamente anche lui? non ho seguito la soap



Non so se è coinvolto direttamente ma non mi pare opportuno che chi deve decidere come comportarsi in Ucraina abbia il figlio coinvolto in questioni poco limpide in quella stessa Nazione.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non so se è coinvolto direttamente ma non mi pare opportuno che chi deve decidere come comportarsi in Ucraina abbia il figlio coinvolto in questioni poco limpide in quella stessa Nazione.


Va beh, se è totalmente estraneo, non vedo perchè dare al padre le colpe del figlio o viceversa.

Tolto questo, per me Biden non dovrebbe essere li a prescindere.

Per me tutti i paesi dovrebbero avere una legge che vieta a persone over 75 di avere ruoli di potere e decisionali.

Non hai alcun mezzo per sapere se sono in piena facoltà mentale.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, se è totalmente estraneo, non vedo perchè dare al padre le colpe del figlio o viceversa.
> 
> Tolto questo, per me Biden non dovrebbe essere li a prescindere.
> 
> ...



Se Biden è coinvolto direttamente deve dimettersi. Se Biden sapeva e non ha impedito al figlio certi affari, deve dimettersi. Se Biden non sapeva di affari poco edificanti del figlio, deve dimettersi. 
Chi non è in grado di nemmeno di controllare la propria famiglia non può decidere le sorti del Mondo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se viene fuori che è tutto vero Biden deve dimettersi.



Leggete washingtonpost e vi farete una piccola idea.
Alcune prove (delle famose email recuperate dal laptop del figlio di bidet) sono state divulgate ma "bloccate" da fb e twitter che hanno limitato la portata delle storie e bloccato temporaneamente l'account .

Ricordate il ban di Trump dai social media?
Ricordate la spinta di fb per bidet ?
Ecco,ora siamo passati al livello successivo  

Anche perchè andare a "toccare" il figlio dell'attuale presidente degli states non penso sia una cosa facilissima.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Leggete washingtonpost e vi farete una piccola idea.
> Alcune prove (delle famose email recuperate dal laptop del figlio di bidet) sono state divulgate ma "bloccate" da fb e twitter che hanno limitato la portata delle storie e bloccato temporaneamente l'account .
> 
> Ricordate il ban di Trump dai social media?
> ...



Se gli USA vogliono recuperare credibilità devono rendere tutto pubblico.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se gli USA vogliono recuperare credibilità devono rendere tutto pubblico.



Ma non gli importa nulla.
Queste email esistevano già durante la campagna elettorale di Biden,solo che a molti (giornali e giornaloni compresi) conveniva mettere tutto sotto il tappeto per andare contro Trump.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma non gli importa nulla.
> Queste email esistevano già durante la campagna elettorale di Biden,solo che a molti (giornali e giornaloni compresi) conveniva mettere tutto sotto il tappeto per andare contro Trump.



Certo che la prima potenza mondiale ha avuto l'imbarazzo della scelta per la presidenza ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che la prima potenza mondiale ha avuto l'imbarazzo della scelta per la presidenza ...



Noi critichiamo giustamente i nostri "leader",dove a sinistra troviamo il caprone Letta,poi Conte,poi Berlusca,poi Salvini e poi Meloni e spesso dobbiamo votare turandoci il naso.

Ma anche loro non erano messi benissimo,arrivando a dover sceglierne uno tra un rinco scorreggione come Bidet e un megalomane come Trump


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

I funghi cominciano a crescere...


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I funghi cominciano a crescere...




A cosa si riferisce?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noi critichiamo giustamente i nostri "leader",dove a sinistra troviamo il caprone Letta,poi Conte,poi Berlusca,poi Salvini e poi Meloni e spesso dobbiamo votare turandoci il naso.
> 
> Ma anche loro non erano messi benissimo,arrivando a dover sceglierne uno tra un rinco scorreggione come Bidet e un megalomane come Trump



Consoliamoci pensando che almeno i nostri non hanno possibilità di fare danni mondiali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A cosa si riferisce?



Un'esplosione di un deposito di carburanti a Kharkiv.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Noi critichiamo giustamente i nostri "leader",dove a sinistra troviamo il caprone Letta,poi Conte,poi Berlusca,poi Salvini e poi Meloni e spesso dobbiamo votare turandoci il naso.
> 
> Ma anche loro non erano messi benissimo,arrivando a dover sceglierne uno tra un rinco scorreggione come Bidet e un megalomane come Trump



Se non piacevano questi due c'era pur sempre Kanye West


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non piacevano questi due c'era pur sempre Kanye West



Mi stai facendo apprezzare Di Maio.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

LA CENTRALE DI CHERNOBYL NON E' PIU' SOTTO IL CONTROLLO RUSSO


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: il Portavoce del Pentagono ha dichiarato che gli Usa vogliano il rispetto confini dell'Ucraina come prima della guerra.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I funghi cominciano a crescere...


Ormai qualche citta in Ucraina è destinata a fare la fine di Approdo del Re...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA CENTRALE DI CHERNOBYL NON E' PIU' SOTTO IL CONTROLLO RUSSO



Non credo che sia una buona notizia, se sono andati via significa che ci sono davvero cancri nell'aria come si diceva stamattina.


----------



## Andris (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: il Portavoce del Pentagono ha dichiarato che gli Usa vogliano il rispetto confini dell'Ucraina come prima della guerra.


anche là allora non si studia più storia...non si è mai visto uno che vince la guerra e torna indietro.
vallo a dire ad Israele di tornare ai territori prima di aver vinto le guerre...


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche là allora non si studia più storia...non si è mai visto uno che vince la guerra e torna indietro.
> vallo a dire ad Israele di tornare ai territori prima di aver vinto le guerre...



Secondo gli USA Putin rinuncia a tutto si scusa e torna a casa. Questa posizione USA rende di fatto inutile ogni negoziato.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo che sia una buona notizia, se sono andati via significa che ci sono davvero cancri nell'aria come si diceva stamattina.


Vediamo nelle prossime ore se tra i soldati russi ci saranno "zombie" tipo quelli della battaglia di Osowiec


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: il Portavoce del Pentagono ha dichiarato che gli Usa vogliano il rispetto confini dell'Ucraina come prima della guerra.


Della prima o di questa?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Della prima o di questa?



Si riferiscono ai confini prima della fine di febbraio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediamo nelle prossime ore se tra i soldati russi ci saranno "zombie" tipo quelli della *battaglia di Osowiec*



e poi dicono che milanword non è istruttivo  
Non conoscevo questo scontro,sono andato a vedere di che si trattava...mizzica


----------



## vota DC (31 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la Russia ha un a previsione di crescita per il 2022 del -9%.
> 
> Fallire non falliscono, ma di certo non se la passano bene, anche perché è dal 2014 che sono fermi.


Sono persino calati dal 2014 al 2019, 2020 e 2021 sono aumentati di un po'. Detto questo nel 2014 erano quasi quindici volte più di 20 anni fa, adesso "solo" poco più di 10. In Italia gli stipendi veri sono sempre meno, tutta l'economia drogata dalle fighette finanziarie mentre non c'è un settore strategico che non sia stato smantellato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> e poi dicono che milanword non è istruttivo
> Non conoscevo questo scontro,sono andato a vedere di che si trattava...mizzica



Prima si citava Approdo del Re in fiamme, questa è la Battaglia con i White Walker.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> e poi dicono che milanword non è istruttivo
> Non conoscevo questo scontro,sono andato a vedere di che si trattava...mizzica


C'è un video di Nova Lectio che ti consiglio e una canzone putentissima dei Sabaton a riguardo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono persino calati dal 2014 al 2019, 2020 e 2021 sono aumentati di un po'. Detto questo nel 2014 erano quasi quindici volte più di 20 anni fa, adesso "solo" poco più di 10. In Italia gli stipendi veri sono sempre meno, tutta l'economia drogata dalle fighette finanziarie mentre non c'è un settore strategico che non sia stato smantellato.



si ma venti anni fa erano a livelli africani praticamente. Ogni paese sovietico ha decuplicato la proprio economia che era praticamente inestistente dopo il collasso del comunismo. Detto ciò vi ricordate i famosi BRIC (Brasile, Russia, India, Cina)? Bè possiamo parlare di IC oramai visto che la Russia è 10 anni immobile a livelli lontanissmi dagli standard occidentali.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> C'è un video di Nova Lectio che ti consiglio e una canzone putentissima dei Sabaton a riguardo


ascolti anche tu quella roba? grande! 

io sono piu sponda Powerwolf però


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> C'è un video di Nova Lectio che ti consiglio e una canzone putentissima dei Sabaton a riguardo



canale molto istruttivo (mai quanto milanworld ovvio), lo guardo spesso.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ce lo abbiamo li da decenni ma preferiamo (preferiscono) importarlo......
> chissà come mai ...


A questa legittima obiezione ho sentito rispondere che costa meno importarlo che estrarlo. Magari sarà stato anche così in passato, ma da ora in poi sono e saranno dolori.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Il Corriere della Sera riporta che è stato ucciso in batta Edy Ongaro, il miliziano italiano in Donbass per combattere con i separatisti.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Dal Sito del Corriere della Sera: il Ministro degli Esteri Di Maio ha dichiarato che agli oligarchi russi sono stati sequestrati beni per 900 milioni dI euro.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

*l'Ucraina passa al contro attacco? Come riportano i media nazionali, nella regione di Belgorod in territorio Russo (al confine con l'Ucraina), un deposito di petrolio è in fiamme. Mosca attribuisce la responsabilità a due elicotteri delle forze ucraine.*


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *l'Ucraina passa al contro attacco? Come riportano i media nazionali, nella regione di Belgorod in territorio Russo (al confine con l'Ucraina), un deposito di petrolio è in fiamme. Mosca attribuisce la responsabilità a due elicotteri delle forze ucraine.*


Grossa probabilità che sia un false flag... Grossissima. Che sono stati degli elicotteri però è certo.


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Aprile 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> A questa legittima obiezione ho sentito rispondere che costa meno importarlo che estrarlo. Magari sarà stato anche così in passato, ma da ora in poi sono e saranno dolori.


costa meno importarlo che estrarlo ahahahhah


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grossa probabilità che sia un false flag... Grossissima. Che sono stati degli elicotteri però è certo.


certo, vatti a fidare degli uni e degli altri


----------



## vota DC (1 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma venti anni fa erano a livelli africani praticamente. Ogni paese sovietico ha decuplicato la proprio economia che era praticamente inestistente dopo il collasso del comunismo. Detto ciò vi ricordate i famosi BRIC (Brasile, Russia, India, Cina)? Bè possiamo parlare di IC oramai visto che la Russia è 10 anni immobile a livelli lontanissmi dagli standard occidentali.


L'economia inesistente dopo il crollo del comunismo si è persino dimezzata nei dieci anni successivi cioè nel periodo in cui imperava gente come Eltsin e il clown della yukos oil che assumeva gangster per fare attentati dinamitardi contro la bp e per motivi inspiegabili ha trovato asilo proprio a Londra.... sarebbe come dare a Sarkozy la sede dell'Eni.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *l'Ucraina passa al contro attacco? Come riportano i media nazionali, nella regione di Belgorod in territorio Russo (al confine con l'Ucraina), un deposito di petrolio è in fiamme. Mosca attribuisce la responsabilità a due elicotteri delle forze ucraine.*


Che cattivoni questi ucraini.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *l'Ucraina passa al contro attacco? Come riportano i media nazionali, nella regione di Belgorod in territorio Russo (al confine con l'Ucraina), un deposito di petrolio è in fiamme. Mosca attribuisce la responsabilità a due elicotteri delle forze ucraine.*




È in corso una guerra è ovvio che l’Ucraina faccia il suo.


----------



## Devil man (1 Aprile 2022)

l'America invece di fare una guerra alla Russia *doveva fare una guerra al Brasile* che sta deforestando l'Amazzonia...

oltre a tutti i danni causati con incendi dolosi dal 2021

solo nel mese di gennaio 2022 ha distrutto un area grande 2 volte e mezzo Milano..
io credo che la prossima guerra si farà per l'Amazzonia se il Brasile seriamente non mette un freno al disastro che sta facendo li... sono delle bestie.

si arriverà secondo me entro 2 anni ad istituire un blocco navale, ed a interrompere le attività distruttive in Amazzonia

Biden della sua Green Economy... non ha ancora fatto niente! ha solo portato avanti la Queer Agenda


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*commissione investigativa russa sui crimini in Donbass dal 2014: *

*"Sulla base delle prove, 22 persone ucraine sono state accusate di genocidio della popolazione civile di lingua russa. 
Tra gli imputati, l'ex ministro della Difesa ucraino Valery Geletey, l'ex capo di stato maggiore Viktor Muzhenko e altri funzionari del comando superiore

E' stata esaminata una grande mole di documenti.*
*Le prove contenute in questi documenti hanno permesso di rivolgere le accuse ad alcuni militari ucraini di alto rango sospettati di essere coinvolti nella morte di civili del Donbass"*


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

vediamo se si fanno avanti questi 22 per farsi processare, come l'empatico filonazista di Azov elogiato da Gramellini...


----------



## vota DC (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *l'Ucraina passa al contro attacco? Come riportano i media nazionali, nella regione di Belgorod in territorio Russo (al confine con l'Ucraina), un deposito di petrolio è in fiamme. Mosca attribuisce la responsabilità a due elicotteri delle forze ucraine.*


Gli ucraini neanche difendono e sono passati al contrattacco per alleggerire la pressione russa nelle proprie città. Mariupol ad esempio non è difesa,ma giochino a nascondino perché se i russi non riescono a proteggere la città dai miliziani però nei fatti la attraversano ogni giorno per portare truppe dal Donbass al fronte occidentale. A Donetsk c'è l'offensiva ucraina.
Il rischio per l'ucraina è che queste offensive portano parecchie perdite quindi stanno facendo fare compiti pericolosi all'esercito mentre i miliziani nazistoidi che dovrebbero essere usati come carne da cannone sono tutelati e potrebbero fare un golpe.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *commissione investigativa russa sui crimini in Donbass dal 2014: *
> 
> *"Sulla base delle prove, 22 persone ucraine sono state accusate di genocidio della popolazione civile di lingua russa.
> Tra gli imputati, l'ex ministro della Difesa ucraino Valery Geletey, l'ex capo di stato maggiore Viktor Muzhenko e altri funzionari del comando superiore
> ...



Se gli Ucraini si sono davvero macchiati di tali crimini non possono certo considerarsi degni di entrare nella UE e tanto meno nella Nato.


----------



## Riccardo88 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vediamo se si fanno avanti questi 22 per farsi processare, come l'empatico filonazista di Azov elogiato da Gramellini...


Stesse probabilità di vedere Putin consegnarsi alle autorità Ucraine..


----------



## sunburn (1 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Appunto perchè lavoro nella geopolitica, mi sembra assurdo che per tanti anni il nostro paese (e non solo) abbia scelto di legarsi mani e piedi dipendendo a livello energetico da una potenza ostile e revisionista.
> Per cui, per come la vedo io, ben venga una "sveglia" che ci faccia capire che i fornitori vanno diversificati


Il problema è che diversificare i fornitori in concreto significa passare dal dittatorello sovietico e quattro o cinque dittatorelli mediorientali. Va bene che è improbabile che "impazziscano" tutti contemporaneamente, ma non è comunque uno scenario particolarmente desiderabile. 
D'altronde, alternative nell'immediato non ne abbiamo. Però mi piacerebbe che iniziassero a pensare come arrivare almeno a una quasi autonomia energetica nel medio-lungo periodo. L'assenza pluriennale di un programma energetico di ampio respiro è sempre stata una critica che io ho mosso alla nostra classe politica. Quindi se lo shock derivante dalla crisi con la Russia significa iniziare un programma volto alla nostra tendenziale autonomia io sono anche d'accordo a fare la mia parte spendendo un po' di più nel breve periodo. Se, invece, come più probabile, si limiteranno a mendicare un po' di gas qua e là da qualche dittatorello per tirare a campare fino alla prossima crisi, tanto vale...


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *commissione investigativa russa sui crimini in Donbass dal 2014: *
> 
> *"Sulla base delle prove, 22 persone ucraine sono state accusate di genocidio della popolazione civile di lingua russa.
> Tra gli imputati, l'ex ministro della Difesa ucraino Valery Geletey, l'ex capo di stato maggiore Viktor Muzhenko e altri funzionari del comando superiore
> ...


Curioso che chi sta invadendo e radendo al suolo una nazione intera istituisca una commissione di questo tipo a conflitto in corso.. magari sperano pure che qualcuno si presenti al banco degli imputati.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Stesse probabilità di vedere Putin consegnarsi alle autorità Ucraine..


loro non hanno incluso l'ex presidente Poroshenko, nonostante lo meriti pienamente...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Curioso che chi sta invadendo e radendo al suolo una nazione intera istituisca una commissione di questo tipo a conflitto in corso.. magari sperano pure che qualcuno si presenti al banco degli imputati.




Ovvio che non si presenterà nessuno. La questione reale è capire se ci sono stati genocidi o meno da parte degli ucraini contro la minoranza russa.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*Di Maio intervistato dalla Bild tedesca:*

*"Adempiamo con rigore ai nostri obblighi internazionali sulle sanzioni e quindi anche sui sequestri delle proprietà in Italia delle persone listate, che non si limitano ai beni mobili.
Ad oggi parliamo di un valore complessivo che si aggira intorno ai 900 milioni di euro*

*Siamo stati tempestivi e rigidi, e continueremo ad esserlo"*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio intervistato dalla Bild tedesca:*
> 
> *"Adempiamo con rigore ai nostri obblighi internazionali sulle sanzioni e quindi anche sui sequestri delle proprietà in Italia delle persone listate, che non si limitano ai beni mobili.
> Ad oggi parliamo di un valore complessivo che si aggira intorno ai 900 milioni di euro*
> ...


Bravo Gigino, sequestra altri 34 miliardi e abbiamo il 2% per le spese militari


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Bravo Gigino, *sequestra* altri 34 miliardi e abbiamo il 2% per le spese militari



Attenzione che sequestro non significa confisca.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che sequestro non significa confisca.


ah gia, poi glieli restituiamo (con gli interessi)


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah gia, poi glieli restituiamo (con gli interessi)



Alla fine ci rimetteremo sicuramente. Ma questo l’esperto Di Maio non lo dice perché non lo sa.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio intervistato dalla Bild tedesca:*
> 
> *"Adempiamo con rigore ai nostri obblighi internazionali sulle sanzioni e quindi anche sui sequestri delle proprietà in Italia delle persone listate, che non si limitano ai beni mobili.
> Ad oggi parliamo di un valore complessivo che si aggira intorno ai 900 milioni di euro*
> ...



Qualcuno spiega a Di Maio che si tratta di sequestro e non di confisca?


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alla fine ci rimetteremo sicuramente. *Ma questo l’esperto Di Maio non lo dice perché non lo sa*.


Non pretendi un po' troppo?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non pretendi un po' troppo?



Hai ragione, mica si può pretendere un ministro competente


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Mosca ha dichiarato che l’attacco a Belgorod peserà su colloqui per il negoziato.


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

nuovo appuntamento con la lezione settimanale di diplomazia da parte di Pechino:

*"La Cina chiede all'Ue di evitare pressioni sulla scelta "da che parte stare" e di evitare la "mentalità da Guerra Fredda" sulla crisi in Ucraina.*
*Tutti i Paesi hanno il diritto di scegliere autonomamente le proprie politiche estere, non dovrebbero costringere gli altri a scegliere da che parte stare e non dovrebbero adottare un approccio semplicistico di essere amico o nemico"*


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

"*Gazprom a marzo ha aumentato i flussi di gas verso Italia, Polonia e Turchia, rispetto allo stesso periodo dell'anno scorso.*
*Gazprom fornisce il gas ai clienti in linea con le richieste e i contratti sottoscritti"*


----------



## Andris (1 Aprile 2022)

*Lavrov durante l'incontro con il ministro degli Esteri indiano:

"Gli ucraini iniziano a comprendere su Donbass e Crimea
Avanti con i colloqui di pace"*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo quanto riportato media indipendente russo Proekt, Putin avrebbe un cancro alla tiroide *


----------



## Milo (1 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo è arrivata la notizia che speravo non arrivasse mai, ieri hanno bombardato il paesino dove vado sempre per lavoro, addirittura era sul posto l’inviata del tg5 che mostrava un ponte crollato…


----------



## hakaishin (1 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato media indipendente russo Proekt, Putin avrebbe un cancro alla tiroide *


Se così fosse, non avrà vita lunga..


----------



## hakaishin (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov durante l'incontro con il ministro degli Esteri indiano:
> 
> "Gli ucraini iniziano a comprendere su Donbass e Crimea
> Avanti con i colloqui di pace"*


Dai speriamo. Il babbeo ha capito che ha perso da 8 anni quei territori e non torneranno mai indietro?


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Aprile 2022)

Io su questa guerra ho un pensiero abbastanza esoterico.. di certo l'attacco a belgorod mi sembra molto strano come quando ci fu l'attentato a Washington del 2001. Voglio dire la russia è in guerra e non protegge il suo territorio? Nella normalità qualsiasi velivolo si avvicina al confine sarebbe stato abbattuto in pochi secondi. Idem per l'attentato al pentagono, l'edificio più sicuro del mondo.


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se così fosse, non avrà vita lunga..


Cancro alla tiroide uno dei meno aggressivi in assoluto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nuovo appuntamento con la lezione settimanale di diplomazia da parte di Pechino:
> 
> *"La Cina chiede all'Ue di evitare pressioni sulla scelta "da che parte stare" e di evitare la "mentalità da Guerra Fredda" sulla crisi in Ucraina.*
> *Tutti i Paesi hanno il diritto di scegliere autonomamente le proprie politiche estere, non dovrebbero costringere gli altri a scegliere da che parte stare e non dovrebbero adottare un approccio semplicistico di essere amico o nemico"*




Intanto ieri il premier pakistano ha accusato una nazione occidentale (chissà quale nazione potrebbe mai essere....vero ?  ) di tentare un golpe nei suoi confronti.
Il tutto per una visita del premier a Mosca.

Aaaaaah,l'occidente...


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Io su questa guerra ho un pensiero abbastanza esoterico.. di certo l'attacco a belgorod mi sembra molto strano come quando ci fu l'attentato a Washington del 2001. Voglio dire la russia è in guerra e non protegge il suo territorio? Nella normalità qualsiasi velivolo si avvicina al confine sarebbe stato abbattuto in pochi secondi. Idem per l'attentato al pentagono, l'edificio più sicuro del mondo.


2 elicotteri che attraversano prima uno spazio contestato poi 30 km in territorio russo e non sono stati avvistati? Neanche dopo i missili? O false flag o i russi sono un branco di idioti ubriaconi


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin firma un decreto (che supera i precedenti contratti) che obbliga da domani i pagamenti di forniture di gas in rubli per i paesi in lista nera. I paesi dovranno aprire conti correnti nella Gazprombank. Se non pagheranno in rubli, la Russia riterrà i paesi insolventi e bloccherà le forniture
> 
> *N.D.S. Per l'ennesima volta ribadiamo tolleranza zero per flame e offtopic.*
> *Siamo stanchi di chiudere topic o cancellare post perché non capite regole elementari.*
> ...


Che paura che mi fa il pugno duro del coniglio del Cremlino


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *l'Ucraina passa al contro attacco? Come riportano i media nazionali, nella regione di Belgorod in territorio Russo (al confine con l'Ucraina), un deposito di petrolio è in fiamme. Mosca attribuisce la responsabilità a due elicotteri delle forze ucraine.*


Ecco avete visto? Stavano per attaccare loro, aveva ragione Putin


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nuovo appuntamento con la lezione settimanale di diplomazia da parte di Pechino:
> 
> *"La Cina chiede all'Ue di evitare pressioni sulla scelta "da che parte stare" e di evitare la "mentalità da Guerra Fredda" sulla crisi in Ucraina.*
> *Tutti i Paesi hanno il diritto di scegliere autonomamente le proprie politiche estere, non dovrebbero costringere gli altri a scegliere da che parte stare e non dovrebbero adottare un approccio semplicistico di essere amico o nemico"*


Hanno ragione, noi Nato potremmo autonomamente scegliere di radere al suolo la Cina se tocca Taiwan


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nuovo appuntamento con la lezione settimanale di diplomazia da parte di Pechino:
> 
> *"La Cina chiede all'Ue di evitare pressioni sulla scelta "da che parte stare" e di evitare la "mentalità da Guerra Fredda" sulla crisi in Ucraina.*
> *Tutti i Paesi hanno il diritto di scegliere autonomamente le proprie politiche estere, non dovrebbero costringere gli altri a scegliere da che parte stare e non dovrebbero adottare un approccio semplicistico di essere amico o nemico"*



Forse si rivolgono agli USA…


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto ieri il premier pakistano ha accusato una nazione occidentale (chissà quale nazione potrebbe mai essere....vero ?  ) di tentare un golpe nei suoi confronti.
> Il tutto per una visita del premier a Mosca.
> 
> Aaaaaah,l'occidente...



Sei in malafede

Quelli che pensi tu non sono capaci di provocare cambi di regime per loro comodità.


----------

